# Hi



## Kanenone11 (1 mo ago)

Does anyone know the sex of my kenya sand boa?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

While spurs are present, these can be visible in females as well as males. The tail is very short and stubby, so I would say female.


----------

